# GHRP-6 Storage & Usage



## AndrewGB (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how long GHRP-6 will last when stored in the freezer (powder form), and also when stored in the fridge (mixed form)?

My GHRP-6 is bottled in 5mg vials so if I add 10ml of bacteriostatic water and use a 1ml insulin syringes which are marked in ml not units, does this means I need to use 0.2ml?


----------



## Gfy55 (May 4, 2011)

AndrewGB said:


> Can anyone tell me how long GHRP-6 will last when stored in the freezer (powder form), and also when stored in the fridge (mixed form)?
> 
> My GHRP-6 is bottled in 5mg vials so if I add 10ml of bacteriostatic water and use a 1ml insulin syringes which are marked in ml not units, does this means I need to use 0.2ml?



I don't know how long it lasts before being mixed. After reconstituting it , if you're taking it the right way ,shelf life shouldn't matter cause you'll be done long before. You need to add 2mL of BW and if you're pinning 250 mcgs then draw up 10 units. I don't know where you got 10mL of BW from.


----------



## AndrewGB (May 4, 2011)

You're right gyf55, I got my figures wrong there.

Thank you for clearing it up!


----------



## madkent (May 31, 2011)

hey AndrewGB,

with 5mg vials id suggest using 3ml BW that way to shoot 100mcg is 6ui on 1ml slin pin.


----------



## njc (Jul 11, 2011)

It will last a long time in the freezer in its unmixed form.  Years.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 11, 2011)

I get my peptides straight from the lab. 
Been told that powders should be stored in the fridge (~4 deg C) and last 12 months. 
I believe that vacuum sealed will last longer.


----------



## spaemp3 (Jul 12, 2011)

i've left my powders in my room which id say is 72-85 depending. Been Since June 25th, Have I damaged them ? I Put the reconstitued directly in fridge after every shot wasnt aware a freeze dried item could degrade.. thought only in liquid form.. hoping i didnt blow a couple hundo in peptides =x


----------



## Dannie (Jul 12, 2011)

Only one way to find out


----------



## blergs. (Jul 12, 2011)

keep it in the fridge as powder not freezer it could damage it from over thawing and freezing it.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 12, 2011)

spaemp3 said:


> i've left my powders in my room which id say is 72-85 depending. Been Since June 25th, Have I damaged them ? I Put the reconstitued directly in fridge after every shot wasnt aware a freeze dried item could degrade.. thought only in liquid form.. hoping i didnt blow a couple hundo in peptides =x


they will degrad in powder.
keep powders COOL!


----------



## gizmo22 (Jan 30, 2012)

So in powder form I can just keep Ghrp-6 in my closet right?


----------



## njc (Jan 31, 2012)

spaemp3 said:


> i've left my powders in my room which id say is 72-85 depending. Been Since June 25th, Have I damaged them ? I Put the reconstitued directly in fridge after every shot wasnt aware a freeze dried item could degrade.. thought only in liquid form.. hoping i didnt blow a couple hundo in peptides =x


 

Youve damaged them greatly, no question.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 1, 2012)

Peptides are very fragile and need to be kept in the fridge or they will degrade fast.
If left in the freezer without reckoned they will last for a very long time.


----------



## gizmo22 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive got a ? Im about to run 500 mg of Test E a week and was wondering if Ghrp-6 or Ipamorelin wld b btr to run with it for about a month. Ive read the Imamorelin dosent raise Cortisol levels as much. Any info will b appreciated. Thanks


----------



## njc (Feb 2, 2012)

gizmo22 said:


> Ive got a ? Im about to run 500 mg of Test E a week and was wondering if Ghrp-6 or Ipamorelin wld b btr to run with it for about a month. Ive read the Imamorelin dosent raise Cortisol levels as much. Any info will b appreciated. Thanks


 

Youre going to want to run it longer than a month.  As far as GHRP-6 vs Ipa is concerned it's really a matter of personal preference.  There is not a large difference between the two with regards to GH pulse amplitude.  GHRP-6 might make you hungrier than Ipamorelin will.  Yes, GHRP-6 CAN cause a spike in cortisol but it's not a gigantic spike and is within physiological tolerance range.  Ipamorelin usually costs a little more than GHRP-6.  So there ya go.  But defenitely go longer than 1 month.  And defenitely run it into your PCT and beyond in order to help maintain the gains from your cycle.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ipam is a stronger pep.more so then ghrp-6.it has a slower release but sustained longer then the others as ghrp2-6. Peak faster but returns faster then Ipam and Ipam will bump the gland as the others will release but not fully dump the gland.the sides that are mentioned are more dose depending.


----------



## gizmo22 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well if I go w Ipam what week during a 12 week cycle should I start? And how many weeks into pct?


----------



## njc (Feb 2, 2012)

gizmo22 said:


> Well if I go w Ipam what week during a 12 week cycle should I start? And how many weeks into pct?


 
You can run it your entire life if you want to.  So just take it whenever you want to benefit from it.  Personally I'd start before the cycle and just run them past PCT for as long as I could afford to.


----------



## gizmo22 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info Just asking bc Ive nvt tried it Been researching it How many weeks b4 I start my cycle should I take it? Trying to keep bf at a minimum Im 30 yrs old 6'2" 205 been lifting 6 years


----------



## njc (Feb 2, 2012)

gizmo22 said:


> Thanks for the info Just asking bc Ive nvt tried it Been researching it How many weeks b4 I start my cycle should I take it? Trying to keep bf at a minimum Im 30 yrs old 6'2" 205 been lifting 6 years


 

As long before the cycle as you can afford too.  The only time that I personally am not runnning peps is when I can't afford it.  As of right now I've been on them for about 14 straight months.


----------



## gizmo22 (Feb 2, 2012)

They must work good then What is the best benefit from them in ur opinion?


----------



## gizmo22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## unclem (Feb 4, 2012)

hey anyone i know how to calculate the drug but how should i use it. iam using igf-1 lr3 and ghrp-6, so how can i use this iam not familiar with peptides, dont mean to hog the thread brother. any advice will help if u know wat your doing.? wat can i expect to happen?


----------

